# Lake Jackson Alabama/Florida line ??????



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone fished in this lake and have any info on it ? Thinkin about tryin it for bass, bream, or crappie. Is it worth a trip? 

thanks.
Basnbud


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

This from the AL State Parks website: Lake Jackson is considered one of the cleanest and clearest bodies of water in the state. The lake supports fishing, boating, swimming, and water-skiing. A boat launch and piers provide access to the water for fishermen hoping to land that big bass.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

It is very very clear. I have fished it and it is very tough fishing.


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

i use to fish it alot but it hard because the water is so clear


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fished it before and used the launch next to the jet. We caught crappie and bass out of a really deep hole that was straight across from the launch. It's a small hole and we were happy we picked it up on the fishfinder. We were only targeting crappie with minnows.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so is there a launch on the florida side or on Ala? What kind of depth and structure is there? What would I use to target bass? such as drop shot or the flick shake presentation ? Cranks ? crappie jigs? Would I need to use 4lb test, or can you get away with a little heaver line?
Just tryin to get an idea of what to take and use to have a successful trip.

Basnbud


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

one more ? Cau you fish the whole thing with a Fl fishin Lic ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

basnbud said:


> one more ? Cau you fish the whole thing with a Fl fishin Lic ?


Not if u launch in Bama.... I'd fish around the south/east side in the junipers if I were u...


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with RR and Jason, both are spot on with their statements.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd think hard about using light florocarbon line or at least leader, and scale down sizes of what you would use somewhere the waters not so clear.


----------

